# manufacturing



## vgaraghavan (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello

Jst got PR - 189, having Manufacturing (Plant Operations India) Exp 16 yrs,B.E (Automobile Car / Bus) ,wld like to know the opportunities in Australia & is there any other difficulties to find a job in mfg sector


----------

